# I Wanna Be-a This-a Guy



## RegionRat (Mar 17, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOGpNK5UhoE[/ame]

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2014)

You and me both. I would love to learn how to make meats like that.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 17, 2014)

Man, I wish I could learn from that man, I'd do all of the grunt work, scrubbing, cleaning, you name it.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm with you guys - that's incredible!

Anyone check out the book Charcuterie by Michael Ruhlman and Brian Polcyn? I got it from the library a little while back and had to dry the pages off after drooling over the whole thing  Once my cold storage room is cold, I'd like to give it a go.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 18, 2014)

To one degree or another many, if not most, on this site _are_ that guy.


----------

